# BMQ/QMB on September 16 St-Hubert, Qc



## Eli_1988 (9 Sep 2011)

Who else is starting his BMQ/QMB on September 16...this will be a part-time training (weekends only) at St-Hubert, Qc


----------



## Eli_1988 (12 Sep 2011)

Here is my blog

one4all.me


----------



## hk416 (14 Sep 2011)

I'm on this qmb


----------

